# Riviera Redfish



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

Good article in the latest edition of Fly Rod and Reel Magazine featuring local ace guide Baz Yelverton and local fly fishing:

http://www.flyrodreel.com/magazine/2011/october/riviera-redfish

Pictures from the trip (March 16):

http://www.gulfbreezeguideservice.com/gbgs photo gallery winter 2011.htm


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

that was a very interesting read thanks for sharing:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Baz=The Shizzle :thumbup:


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Great article. And you're right, Baz is the "Man". I've had the pleasure of fishing with him several times and have not found a more knowledgable and enchanting fellow to fling flies with.

P.S. Great report on the catching flounder off the beach. I've tried wading and fishing there in the winter, but usually retreat with my tail between my legs back to the grassbeds in the sound...only to skunked there as well. 

tmber8


----------

